# where to start



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey guys im lookin at possibly converting form ho to n scale. what i wanted to do in ho is not possible in my given space but lookin at n im confused at what to do to get started. what brands are good is same as ho better off buying peice by peice or set id preffer some kind of sectinoal track with roadbed. need things a little on the simplistic side thanks for help in advance


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I am a fan of Kato locos, I have two PA-1s. I just the other day got a Bachman 4-6-0 steamer...it seems to run well. I've mainly used flex track, so can't tell you anything about sectional track. Most of the members here suggest Peco insulfrog turnouts...I have no experience with them.

Good luck! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Kato Unitrack is good but you're tied to their geometry and plans, you don't get the freedom of flex track. It's also very expensive. Peco would be reliable, plus you're not locked into a system, you makes your choice and pays your money....


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2016)

As a general rule I would recommend buying pieces rather than a set. An exception would be some of the Kato sets. I use Kato Unitrack for my N scale and it's great track. There are many different curves and various size straight sections so you can build just about any plan. The #6 turnouts and double crossovers are bullet proof. With Unitrack I don't have derailments or any other operation problems.

Buying pieces allows you to buy exactly what you want rather than taking what comes in a set. I'm partial to Micro Trains Line freight cars. Locos depend on what era you model. Bachmann steamers are good quality. Atlas, Kato and Broadway Limited Imports all make great diesels. I like Kato passenger cars best.


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

well im a modern guy 80's to present day type stuff and i was lookin at the v6 track set form kato its a oval of track and isn't super expensive would get me started track wise an an atlas either dash 8 r sd60m how hard are n scale to install dcc decoders into i have a nce dcc system from my ho stuff. an will otherwise with the ho except for a few sintamental items sell the rest off for the n scale.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

little fat buddy said:


> how hard are n scale to install dcc decoders into


Just to tell you my story...I have a couple Kato PA-1 locos. I bought "drop-in" MRC sound decoders for them. Twice now I've installed a circuit board in one of them, and twice the loco runs for about 3 feet, and a micro-tiny component burns up and smokes! Something is touching something else that it shouldn't! 

I have decided to get another board and send my stuff to Mike Fifer (a member here who owns a model RR store) and have him install them for me. 

Yes, it will cost, but so does burning up circuit boards!


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Nothing weird with smoking MRC decoders,the three I've had (factory installed BTW) did just that...

Both Kato and Atlas N scale locos are easy DCC retrofit with the proper board decoder.Quality wise,Kato are number one with Atlas a strong second,there's no bad product there.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2016)

The Kato V6 set is a good way to start. The 13.75" radius curves are big enough for most diesels. The dash 8 or SD-60 will handle the curves easily. Your NCE system is fine. Atlas makes very good diesels and the decoder should be an easy install. NCE, Digitrax and TCS all make drop in decoders for most N scale locos. Atlas also makes diesels with factory installed decoders.


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

okay thanks for all the help yeah i found some of both sd60ms an the dash 8s with them onboard alreayd was just inquiring for later on if i found something i wanted to put dcc into an thats good to know on the track cruve size i have a 6x10 ft space to work with figure i can do a good size n scale setup on that much realestate 2 more questions how many n scale locomotives will my powercab handle an what are the reccomened curve sizes to use in n scale as said all ive done is ho scale thanks again guys.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

little fat buddy said:


> okay thanks for all the help yeah i found some of both sd60ms an the dash 8s with them onboard alreayd was just inquiring for later on if i found something i wanted to put dcc into an thats good to know on the track cruve size i have a 6x10 ft space to work with figure i can do a good size n scale setup on that much realestate 2 more questions how many n scale locomotives will my powercab handle an what are the reccomened curve sizes to use in n scale as said all ive done is ho scale thanks again guys.


WOW! That is a long sentence!!


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*N scale curves and help*



little fat buddy said:


> okay thanks for all the help yeah i found some of both sd60ms an the dash 8s with them onboard alreayd was just inquiring for later on if i found something i wanted to put dcc into an thats good to know on the track cruve size i have a 6x10 ft space to work with figure i can do a good size n scale setup on that much realestate 2 more questions how many n scale locomotives will my powercab handle an what are the reccomened curve sizes to use in n scale as said all ive done is ho scale thanks again guys.


 little fat buddy;
The NCE power cab should handle 3-4 N scale locos. The current draw of one of those good Kato locomotives is only about 1/2 Amp. I have the NCE power cab and like it a lot. As for your track curve question. If you are familiar with Atlas HO sectional track curves; I can give you the equivalent N scale sectional curves.
The N scale 9-3/4" radius curve is similar to the HO 18" radius. In other words, tight! Some 6 axle diesels and many steamers may not work well on this tight a curve.
N scale 11"R = HO 22"R. a medium curve that will handle most equipment.
19"R sections would be approx. 38"R in HO, a very broad curve that will accommodate anything. I know your using Kato Unitrack, and the figures may be a bit different. However the Atlas sectional track is what we all start with and therefore is a familiar reference point. 
Since you are new to N scale, I'd like to recommend an excellent book, that I think will help you. The title is, "N scale Railroading- getting started in the hobby" written by Marty McGuirk, and published by Kalmbach, the same folks who publish Model Railroader Magazine. 
You can order it at www.kalmbach.com This one book covers a variety of railroad building subjects. Cars, locos, DC and DCC control, couplers, scenery, track, Etc. I highly recommend it.

regards;

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

thanks yeah that makes alot of sense the atlas track equivlant stuff used it on my ho layout 22 and 24'' curves im sure thsoe would be huge in n scale lol thanks for the help guys.


----------



## /6 matt (Jul 7, 2015)

To be honest, considering the equipment you want to run, curves to the order of ~20" would be appropriate. I think in that design I did for you in HO I used 28" right? Even that was a compromise.


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

yea if i go n scale ill still be building that layout plan just in n scale longer train lenghts are appealing since im a modern fan lol


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Huge, or not?*



little fat buddy said:


> thanks yeah that makes alot of sense the atlas track equivlant stuff used it on my ho layout 22 and 24'' curves im sure thsoe would be huge in n scale lol thanks for the help guys.


little fat buddy;

By model standards yes. They would be big curves in N scale, and should accommodate your long, modern cars and locomotives well. I once belonged to an N scale club with 24" radius curves as a standard. We could run 50 car freights with multiple units pulling without problems.
By full size railroad standards those 24" N scale curves would scale up to approx. ten degree curves. The prototype considers these very tight curves, requiring speed, and equipment length, restrictions. Must be nice to have the whole wide world to build your "layout"! 

Traction Fan


----------

